# More puppy pics of Chester



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Chester is doing well and I thought I'd give all you guys an update of how he's doing.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He's absolutely adorable, Ruth! He looks like a little teddy bear. I think you're making it up that that sweet little face would EVER think about nipping!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

WOW Great Pics he is so cute, yes that puppy nipping is awful, thank goodness they are so darn adorable!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

He's adorable.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

so darn sweet!! he looks like he likes to snuggle.


----------



## m0rg4n (Feb 8, 2013)

He is so expressive and I dare anyone to look at that last picture and not grin in response. 
Thank you for sharing


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

What a good lookin' pup! Great pictures, too.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

What a cutie, he's very photogenic. I love the last one, looks like he's cracking up.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Chester looks like a real snuggle bunny! The nipping phase will pass though it's painful while it lasts. Enjoy Chester as a puppy because all that cute and naughty "puppiness" goes by really quickly. Keep working with him on the way you want him to behave and Chester will become the wonderful doggy companion you hope for!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Wonderful pictures! The last picture is my favorite too. He is laughing.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

whimsy said:


> so darn sweet!! he looks like he likes to snuggle.


Yes, quite a snuggle bug Chester is.:couch2: But a brave and fearless boy _jumping_ off couches his third day here, and _tearing_ everyone and everything in sight.(You have to be quick in order to escape from him)lol:bolt:


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Chester is adorable! I love that last picture too.


----------



## PiedPiper (Apr 30, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ruth4Havs said:


> Yes, quite a snuggle bug Chester is.:couch2: But a brave and fearless boy _jumping_ off couches his third day here, and _tearing_ everyone and everything in sight.(You have to be quick in order to escape from him)lol:bolt:


Be very careful letting him jump off things. Try to play with him on the floor instead. He could permanently damage his joints jumping off things that are too high for him. (and they have NO sense in terms of what is "too high" so you need to do it for him!)


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Those a darling pictures. I taught Maddie to fetch a ball at about 9 weeks old. It distracted her from biting me. Zoey still like's to mouth at me but its a soft bite she also will paw me so fast I cant stop her. My face gets scratches.


----------



## Lily528 (Oct 3, 2012)

Love the pics of Chester - what a cutie!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

krandall said:


> Be very careful letting him jump off things. Try to play with him on the floor instead. He could permanently damage his joints jumping off things that are too high for him. (and they have NO sense in terms of what is "too high" so you need to do it for him!)


I know, we only let him jump with the max of 2 feet. Otherwise, we scoop him up and let him down.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ruth4Havs said:


> I know, we only let him jump with the max of 2 feet. Otherwise, we scoop him up and let him down.


Two feet is actually quite high at his young age. Be careful!!!:crutch:


----------



## Thebean28 (Jan 4, 2013)

What a cutie! I love that last photo - it looks like he's smiling and loving life


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

What a cutie!!! Great pictures!! Thanks for posting and the last one is my favorite too. I love the smiles Hav's give you


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I love how adorably fluffy Hav puppies are!


----------

